# [son] Pas de son avec ALSA (résolu)

## Elderme

Bonjour,

Probablement suite à une mauvaise manip lors d'une mise à jour (mais comme je ne mets que rarement le son, je suis incapable de dire depuis quand ni ce que j'ai pu faire de travers), je n'ai plus de son. Pourtant, lorsque j'essaie de lire un fichier audio avec mplayer, je n'ai aucun message d'erreur, il me dit qu'il démarre la lecture mais on n'entend rien. Alsamixer semble bien voir ma carte, et j'ai mis tous les niveaux au maximum.

Par contre, j'ai un "No soundcards found" au boot :

mesg | egrep -i "alsa|sound"

```
[    0.101098] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.225419] ALSA device list:

[    0.225590]   No soundcards found.
```

aplay -l

```
**** Liste des Périphériques Matériels PLAYBACK ****

carte 0: Intel [HDA Intel], périphérique 0: ALC889A Analog [ALC889A Analog]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

carte 0: Intel [HDA Intel], périphérique 1: ALC889A Digital [ALC889A Digital]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

carte 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], périphérique 3: ID 16 Digital [ID 16 Digital]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0
```

lspci -k

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GA-EP45-DS5/GA-EG45M-DS2H Motherboard

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GA-EP45-DS5/GA-EG45M-DS2H Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 4

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 6

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller #1

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GA-EP45-DS5/GA-EG45M-DS2H Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller #2

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 HDMI Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB368 IDE controller

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd JMB368 IDE controller

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

06:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Motherboard
```

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une piste ? Merci d'avance.Last edited by Elderme on Wed Jan 13, 2016 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tanki

salut

j'ai moi aussi un 

```

[    0.316436] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.455275]   No soundcards found.

```

et mon son fonctionne

les questions que j'ai à te poser sont :

est ce que tu utilises dmix pour pouvoir jouer deux sources en même temps ?

si oui peux tu poster le contenu de ton ~/.asoundrc (si tu en as un) ou de ton /etc/asound.conf

aussi, quel est le résultat de :

```

speaker-test -t wav -c 2

```

tu as du son qui sort ou pas ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce qu'aucune sortie n'est mutée ?

As-tu pulseaudio d'installé ?

----------

## Elderme

 *Quote:*   

>  est ce que tu utilises dmix pour pouvoir jouer deux sources en même temps ? 

 

Tu me poses une colle ! Je ne me suis jamais préoccupée de pouvoir jouer deux sources en même temps, donc je suppose que la réponse à ta question est non. Sinon, comment est-ce que je peux vérifier pour te le confirmer ?

Je n'ai en tout cas pas de fichier ~/.asoundrc ni /etc/asound.conf 

Quand j'avais installé Gentoo, j'avais simplement suivi ce tuto : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA

(pas la partie "Advanced configuration") et cela avait fonctionné à l'époque.

```
 speaker-test -t wav -c 2 
```

ne me donne aucun son. Apparemment pas de message d'erreur non plus, j'ai ça dans la console :

```
speaker-test 1.0.29

Le périphérique de lecture est default

Les paramètres du flux sont 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 canaux

fichier(s) WAV

La fréquence est 48000Hz (demandée 48000Hz)

L'intervalle de la taille du tampon est de 2048 à 8192

L'intervalle de la taille de la période est de 1024 à 1024

Taille max. de tampon 8192 utilisée

Périodes = 4

was set period_size = 1024

was set buffer_size = 8192

 0 - Front Left

 1 - Front Right

Temps par période = 2,857594

 0 - Front Left

 1 - Front Right

Temps par période = 3,007998

 0 - Front Left

 1 - Front Right

Temps par période = 3,008022

 0 - Front Left

 1 - Front Right

Temps par période = 3,007980

 0 - Front Left

 1 - Front Right
```

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce qu'aucune sortie n'est mutée ? 

 

Non, aucune sortie mutée (ou alors j'ai raté quelque chose). J'ai mis tous les niveaux au maximum dans alsamixer, les enceintes sont allumées (j'écarte aussi la possibilité d'un problème hardware : j'ai un multiboot avec Debian et Windows, le son marche sur ces 2 OS), je n'utilise pas d'application liée à un environnement de bureau pour régler le volume du son (juste un openbox minimaliste).

 *Quote:*   

>  As-tu pulseaudio d'installé ?

 

Non.

Cela dit, il y a quelques temps j'avais pulseaudio installé, alors que je suis certaine de ne jamais l'avoir explicitement installé. Il a sans doute dû être amené en tant que dépendance d'un autre paquet, je n'ai pas trop fait attention à l'époque. Quand j'ai constaté que le son ne fonctionnait plus, j'ai viré pulseaudio pensant que c'était lui qui m'avait mis le bazar. J'ai peut-être fait de mauvaises manipulations à ce niveau-là, je ne sais pas.

----------

## Tanki

j'aime bien les questions idiotes, alors je vais en poser...

excuse m'en par avance  :Smile: 

tu as l'air d'avoir une tour (pas un portable en tout cas)

est ce que tes hauts parleurs sont branchés sur la bonne prise ?

sont-ils bien alimentés ?

les connecteurs sur la carte mère sont ils bien branchés ?

quels paramètres as tu dans ton bios ? (HDA ou AC97)

si tu essayes avec un casque branché en façade quels sont les résultats ?

pour dmix si tu n'as ni ~/.asoundrc ni /etc/asound.conf, on peut supposer que tu ne l'utilises pas...

----------

## Elderme

Pas de soucis pour les questions idiotes ! Je viens de trouver ce qui n'allait pas, c'était un truc complètement idiot  :Confused: 

Mes canaux étaient bien mute, j'avais mis les niveaux au max mais je n'avais pas fait attention à ces petits M en bas... Je me sens un peu bête mais au moins maintenant j'ai du son !

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.

----------

## Tanki

ahah 

peu importe les questions idiotes, l'important c'est que ce soit résolu

content que tu aies pu trouver la réponse dans ton coin  :Wink: 

----------

